# Feminized seeds?



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 12, 2008)

*I just ordered the color coded indica mix from Greenhouse thru attitude.. but now Im reading about how feminized seeds tend to go hermie and are unstable.. makes me a bit nervous.. can someone either elaborate or console me? *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello TURKEYNECK 

They have a reputation for turning hermie, I think this has been spread around and exaggerated through the urban myth style web communication, a bit like chinese whispers ..... hey did you hear so and so had a hermie? ... by the time the 10th person hears it, it has turned into 9 out of 10 seeds hermie.

Look at it this way ... IF you get 1 plant hermie, ALL the other plants are female, is it a big deal?

By the way, I have a warning for you about hermie feminised seeds, if you get one and see it in the morning sunlight, your eyes will fall out onto the floor and ants will make a nest in your eye sockets, so be careful!

Just keyboard exaggeration :aok:

Yes some do hermie, but is outweighed by all the other are fems and no males.

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a feeling it is breeder and strain dependent. If the hermie during the last week I wouldn't worry. If the hermie the first couple I would be concerned. Greenhouse has a very good reputation, it is the shady breeders you have to look out for.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2008)

My fem WW turned out just fine.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you thank you...


----------



## koncept (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks I guess fem seeds are real . I posted a question hours ago . It's really not hard to find ,remove males and toss corresponding clones . I guess I will continue to use regular seeds.


----------



## growtek (Dec 29, 2008)

The only hermaphrodite I ever got was from feminized seed.  I had gotten lazy looking for herms so this one seeded the entire grow.

I don't understand the whole pot fem seed industry to begin with.  I've read on forums where Gibberleic acid increases female pollen,  but commercially it's used to increase growth and flowers,  nothing about increasing females,  so I dunno if it's true or hype.

Back in the day people used Colchicine which doubles the chromosomes and drastically increases hermaphrodites. 

Anyways,  best wishes on getting females.


----------

